

Ask HN: Is Indian Government filtering Internet? - channi

Recently I have been frequently stamping into blue messages saying &quot;This Url has been blocked as per DOT&#x2F;HIGHT COURT guidelines&quot;. I was visiting some media sharing websites and some websites with supposedly pornographic content.
Are there others who have seen similar messages? Or is it just my internet provider trying to get smarter? Is Indian government doing the &#x27;American thing&#x27; too?
======
r0h1n
[http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=internet+censorship+india](http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=internet+censorship+india)

~~~
coryl
Seems like a very ironic thing for him search for.

